# Is this legal in spike unit?



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Yes, that would be legal as a spike.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

If that little nub at the base is over an inch long, then nope, not legal.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Pumpgunner is correct.

A “spike bull” is a bull elk that has at least one antler that does not branch above the ears. A branch is a projection on an antler that’s longer than one inch, measured from its base to its tip (R657-5-2(2)(s)).


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks over an inch to me. Not worth the risk!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Close but no cigar


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I would say it's legal to shoot. That point on the base IS BELOW the ear. The proc says no branching above the ear. I would pull the tigger on it.

I guess we should ask Amy, or have her ask some other in the DWR and see what they say.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Shoot 'im. He's legal.

R657-5-2(2)(s) of the Utah Code;
(which is where the proclamation *really* comes from)


> (s) "Spike bull" means a bull elk which has at least one antler having no branching above the ears. Branched means a projection on an antler longer than one inch, measured from its base to its tip.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

now that would be a cool ero mount there.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Not legal in my book.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I guess your book is different than the state's?


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

A: Its over the ear...
B: It's definitely longer than an inch
C: It's not worth the fine nor the loss of your license
D: There are a lot more spikes out there


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

It's not over its ear.


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

Is it where it begins or where it ends when talking about over the ear? You would have to stretch that ear straight up to tell me it's not over the ear... I would think they would say outside the ear instead of over the ear, takes the guessing out of the equation.


----------



## nwsteelheader (May 22, 2013)

well,
in the great state of Oregon they specify that a brow tine does not count as a point for spike bulls. That is essentially what they are trying to do with the Utah language of no branch above the ear. 

Any bio will tell you that is indeed a brow tine. So... BAM. put him in the freezer.

nwsteelheader


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> (s) "Spike bull" means a bull elk which has at least one antler having *no branching above the ears*. Branched means a projection on an antler longer than one inch, measured from its base to its tip.


The branch isn't above the ear. It could be as long as the main beam, but it branches no farther up the main beam than the ear. If the branch is above the top of the ear then it can't be longer than one inch.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Elkoholic8 said:


> I guess we should ask Amy, or have her ask some other in the DWR and see what they say.


I would love to hear what the DWR says about this one, I have seen very similar and choose to pass. But I would like to know where you would consider the above the ear point. ear flat or ear straight up?:doh:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Shoot it. Below the ear.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OK, Here's todays spike lesson ..

Here's pics of my 'Goofyelk' bull ...
I've had DWR officers look at it, and comfirm it would be legal on a spike unit.


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

That is one goofy elk! Congrats! You need a higher ceiling in there!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

ccpay

If I saw a bull like that in a spike unit, I would shoot it. I checked with DWR last year and as long as it does not branch above the ear, it is legal regardless if the ear is in a natural position or not.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The branching has to BEGIN above the ear for the bull to be a branch antlered elk. The branch on this bull begins below the ear and might finish above the ear. Where the branch finishes is irrelevant if the branch is a brow tine. 

Look at goofyelk's elk for an example.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Not me. Would Not take the chance.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

While i think it does qualify as a spike, i don't think i could pull the trigger. Not worth the risk of losing hunting privileges or getting fined.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Because of the angle we're seeing it and because the "branch" appears to come off the back side, it's tough to tell whether or not it's legal. I'd have to see it from more than this angle before I'd shoot it (or not)! Additionally, the rule as stated leaves some question regarding what exactly is "above" the ear. Does it mean that if any portion of the branching is above the ear it's not legal or does the whole portion of the branching have to be above? The current definition probably should be reviewed and rewritten.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

the branch as to start above the ear for it not to be legal to shoot. I would put that bull down for a dirt nap.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

there room in there where you would not lose your hunting rights or get fine.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

elkfromabove said:


> Because of the angle we're seeing it and because the "branch" appears to come off the back side, it's tough to tell whether or not it's legal. I'd have to see it from more than this angle before I'd shoot it (or not)! Additionally, the rule as stated leaves some question regarding what exactly is "above" the ear. Does it mean that if any portion of the branching is above the ear it's not legal or does the whole portion of the branching have to be above? The current definition probably should be reviewed and rewritten.


After looking at it again and zooming it 400%, that bull is a spike! That "branch" comes off the base from the side and curls backwards. We're seeing the tip BEHIND the main, not coming off from it. He's a goner!

Edited: In fact, that "branch" is probably the main beam which didn't develope. What looks like the main beam protrudes forward from the base like a brow tine, then curls up.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Spike!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

There is absoulutly NO DOUGHT in my mind, 
That bull is legal on a spike unit with a spike tag ....

Didn't know that when I shot 'Goofy' ... tagged hin with a LE tag.

And , at that time there was NO spike hunting on many LE units...

BUT now, spike tags good every were-----That live bull is legal.

I've had a half dozen game officers look at goofy, he's a legal spike!
May-be that's what makes it 'him' so goofy.:rotfl:

One other note, Goofy was aged at 11 1/2 years old!
not bad for a spike:thumb:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

JDub17 said:


> That is one goofy elk! Congrats! You need a higher ceiling in there!


The ceiling is 12' above that door, which is full sized ...
I took the pic holding the camers verily high .

The thing is, Goofy was a HUGE bodied bull...1k....
Had to ad material to an extra large form on the mount!
Denny, the taxi, told me he's only seen that a few times in 35 years.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That bull is absolutely legal in a spike area. The fork has to start above the top of the ear to be illegal. Get him out of the herd! Cool bull!


----------



## nwsteelheader (May 22, 2013)

Here you go, Another goofy spike elk. This bull was very old and was huge... It was shot out of a group of 5 or 6 bulls branch bulls and he was visibly larger (bigger bodied) than any of them. He was shot on an any bull tag.
It was my little brother's first elk. I got to help pack him out and the quarters were massive.


----------



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

I emailed it to dwr a week ago with no reply. I think it's legal!


----------



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

Another pic


----------



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Initially, I was thinking "not legal", but after seeing the other pics, I think he's fair game. It's a close call - I don't know if I'd shoot, but I'm sure if I had anyone of you guys whispering in my ear, I'd let some lead fly! :grin:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd find the CO for the area and get his opinion. He is the one that will make the initial call. Good luck!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

but the proclamation its a legal but but he is not a yearling I ran across a situation like this in the past and as long as there no points above his ears which there is none he is legal there is no mention as to how long a point has to be so he could have a 14 inch brow and beeze and as long as the beeze did not start above the ear he s legal sure not what is shows in the proclamation but that's there diffenation as a legal bull


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

That is a legal spike in Utah, so long as the branching occurs, meaning that the base of the branch, is within the bounds of the ear, meaning that the tip of the ear is further along the antler than the branch, it is legal to take in a spike unit. Confusing enough?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Let the air outa him. If Goofy says it's legal then it has to be so... He IS the elk authority here in Utah!:mrgreen:

Besides, that genetic crap needs to be weeded out of the gene pool! (might be an old injury also)


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd drop it, and then let the CO decide. If he gave me a ticket it would be easy enough to appeal and defend in court. That way he could feel like he did his job and I could easily show that the proclamation as written makes it legal in a spike only area.

I'm not going to stand out in the field and argue with a CO, but I'd surely defend my choice in court, if it went down that way.

It may technically be a spike, and it may only be a technicality, but I didn't write the rules.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd try my luck on that trophy spike!:shock:


----------

